# adding rubbing alcohol



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i add a little alcohol to my hydraulic unit for my e47 meyers does anyone else to the same ?pumpkin:


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)




----------



## wyldman (Jan 18, 2001)

I'd just get the proper low temp fluid,and service it regularly,and you'll never have a problem.


----------



## BWhite (Sep 30, 2002)

*whats it for*

to help with the aches and pains of an old plow


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

i find after i did a service last year i still froze up in the morning then when i changed fluid again i put alcohol in there no freeze ups it dry the moisture up


----------



## sno-mover (Jan 12, 2002)

O I got yah


----------



## hyperpack (Oct 24, 2002)

*Isopropyl Alcohol*

Isopropyl is the same as many brands of gasline antifreeze and is also used in air brake systems to keep them from freezing up.
It is cheap and works great, Have used it for years to dry out almost anything can also be used to add to windshield washer fluid if you run out of the purple stuff.
Hyperpack


----------



## snowplowjay (Aug 26, 2002)

Haha your trying to get the pump drunk so it gets confused and works properly????


LOL just a little preseason humor.


Honestly ive never heard of doing that.




Jay


----------



## 90plow (Dec 22, 2001)

Jay I think they should change your title to head meyer basher... Then you can be speacial like Meyer our coppa member or whatever it is.  The alcohol idea acctually makes sense keeps the fluid from freezing. What about adding a little diesel anti-gel agent wouldnt that be better on the seals than the alcohol? Maybe I'm wrong but wouldn't the alcohol dry up the seals a little and make them eventually crack? 
Eric


----------



## Got Grass? (Feb 18, 2001)

This give a whole new meaning to the "do you carry a flask" thread.


----------



## digger242j (Nov 22, 2001)

But Oshifer, You don unnerstan! Ish for my shnowplow...


----------



## Chuck Smith (Dec 30, 1999)

I have added rubbing alcohol before. About 2 ounces or so, and it really does help with freeze ups.

Alcohol mixes with oil, and alcohol mixes with water, thus, it allows the two to mix. Not the best idea for a plow pump, because ideally you want to get the water out, not cause it to mix with your hydraulic oil, but, it does "work". I don't think it will dry out the seals, but, I am not 100% sure about that.....

That is why alcohol is used in "dry gas". It allows the water to mix with the gas, so the water doesn't lay in the bottom of your tank, then the "mixed" water will get sucked into the fuel system and get burned with the fuel.

~Chuck


----------



## flatbed (Oct 4, 2003)

wouldn't the rubbing alcohol evaporate after it gets hot?? how long would it last?? does it thin out the hyd. oil??? air line dryer will eat newer style seals.. the 92 freightliner i drove was ok with it.. but the new Volvo i'm in now doesn't recommend it..


----------

